# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Kingston newbie? Blue Mountain tour?

## Mfreizin

Hi All w'gwan
As all of you, I have been to Negril 30+ times...around there...lol
I am excited to be going to Kingston for a work trip! I am staying at the Courtleigh Hotel but after the conference I want to explore. I do'nt have enough time to go to Port Antonio so I was thinking about staying in Kingston or going to Green Mountains. 
I was told to go to Hellshire Beach, and the Bob Marley Hotel and National Gallery..and New Kingston.
what say you  Boardies?  I really want to go to the Dub Club!! How do I get there?
Also other than Strawberry Hill, which is super pricey, is there any where else to stay inthe Blue Mountains?? Where should I go there? Is two days too much or enough??

Thanks so much Melissa :Courage:

----------


## Bnewb

Hi Melissa
I didn't see your post right away and hope I can still help somewhat.
As I've mentioned before, I'm in Kingston quite a bit and I find it an amazing city to visit.
You've already chosen some good places to visit. Along with the Bob Marley Museum and the National Gallery, you should visit Devon House and the Peter Tosh Museum...all are located near your hotel.
Port Royal is an interesting history tour and I recommend having a meal at Gloria's right in Port Royal...very charming and unique town.
If you only have a couple of days, I would choose either Blue Mountains or Hellshire Beach as you may not have time for both. Since you've seen the more beautiful beaches in Jamaica, maybe check out the gorgeous Blue Mountains instead...Strawberry Hill is expensive to overnight, but it's relatively reasonable to enjoy a meal there.
Dub Club is only open on Sunday evenings but you can also check into Skyline....which is open Saturdays and almost next door...both are an enjoyable experience.

If you need anything further or more detail, feel free to ask.

----------

